# PLO or AI



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

That is the question.... Planning on taking the day off to go fishing tomorrow. Supposed to be sunny with a high of 40. The guys here at work are telling me not to waste my time with AI and just go to PLO. They believe that the stripers have bypassed AI altogether this season. I want to go to AI because I can drive all my stuff up and its less hassle. Never been to PLO but I see alot of threads saying its a great place to fish. What would you do?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Neither,*



TitusV said:


> That is the question.... Planning on taking the day off to go fishing tomorrow. Supposed to be sunny with a high of 40. The guys here at work are telling me not to waste my time with AI and just go to PLO. They believe that the stripers have bypassed AI altogether this season. I want to go to AI because I can drive all my stuff up and its less hassle. Never been to PLO but I see alot of threads saying its a great place to fish. What would you do?


I would try further up Northern beaches like 3R's or Fenwick surf. They have been catching few chopper blues.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

There are still plenty of stripers being caught North of AI, its not over yet. Big Blues are still in the surf as well.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

So are you guys under the impression that the stipers are long gone? I always seem to miss them. 

What do I need in terms of permits to drive on a Delaware beach? Ive been to 3Rs before but never took my truck on.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

TitusV said:


> So are you guys under the impression that the stipers are long gone? I always seem to miss them.
> 
> What do I need in terms of permits to drive on a Delaware beach? Ive been to 3Rs before but never took my truck on.


Sorry, I don't know about the ORV regs (I'm 4x4 challenged). I don't think it's over yet. The stripers are still being caught in southern NJ.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

TitusV said:


> So are you guys under the impression that the stipers are long gone? I always seem to miss them.
> 
> What do I need in terms of permits to drive on a Delaware beach? Ive been to 3Rs before but never took my truck on.


You need a license (130$/yr) to drive the 4x4 on the beach and they don't prorate!


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Permits*

A permit for Delaware beaches will cost you (non-resident) $130 and I don't know if they'd sell you one now for 2008 or not.

Oops didn't type fast enough.....

Call the Park office: 302/227-2800 and see what they'll do for you. I doubt very much that they'd prorate a 2007 permit but they might sell you an annual for 2008 at this late date OR they may sell you a three day permit. I know they sell three day passes during tourneys but I don't know if they're available at all times.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

ouch! don't think I'll be doing that. I just by my AI ORV permit last week. I think I'll do AI during the morning and IRI during the afternoon. The best of both worlds I guess. Going fishing no matter what. Goonies never say die.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

So, to answer your question Titus, PLO is OUT!  Definitely hit the coast, the farther north the better but there is something to be said for being able to drive along the beach (AI). I am still trying to decide whether to do AI and then Delaware shore (hiking over) or parking at one of the streets in Bethany or Dewey. Dewey would be good so I can stop in at a local watering hole...:beer: 

The other option is the Bash at the Beach in OBX...what to do, what to do...either way, its a fishing weekend1


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

One more question.

Do I have to pay the daily entrence fee if I have the OSV permit? Also, how do I know when it I have reached the MD/VA line? I heard somewhere that on the VA side you need a nighttime fishing pass while on the MD side you don't. Don't plan on fishing late unless the bite picks up anyway.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

TitusV said:


> One more question.
> 
> Do I have to pay the daily entrence fee if I have the OSV permit? Also, how do I know when it I have reached the MD/VA line? I heard somewhere that on the VA side you need a nighttime fishing pass while on the MD side you don't. Don't plan on fishing late unless the bite picks up anyway.


yep you need to pay unless there is no on in the gatehouse

there is a fence at the line, you cant get to va from md via the beach


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, I don't think they charged me the first time I went. Only paid the 70. Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Definately hit the beaches. I believe the bite is done at PLO. Have heard word of action in OC and above.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

TitusV said:


> Damn, I don't think they charged me the first time I went. Only paid the 70. Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it.


wait till jan and buy an anual pass, its only 20


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Less hassle...*



TitusV said:


> Damn, I don't think they charged me the first time I went. Only paid the 70. Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it.


Get a National Park pass for $70. That way you can fish AI MD, AI VA (they honor it), and any other national parks.... Its good for a year from the date of purchase...

DE OSV permits for 2008 - Around $130 but it will include access to the state park AND cover the owner of the pass (in this case - license plate) for the 2008 DE fishing license that will be needed for everyone less the owner of the permit. If you fish IRI, CHP, you will need a saltwater fishing license. Looks like they have us right where they want us! 

Stripers are still around - I'll be there Saturday AM at MD AI - blue silverado...

Sandcrab


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

FYI...just got off the phone with the ranger at AI, the rate right now is $70 yes. But starting in 2008, the rate goes up depending on the flavor. Day ORV access is $70, night access is $40 additional and for real overnighters with camper cabs, I think she said its $50. All this is in addition to the first $70 you put down. 

Now here's the catch, the $70 pass purchased this year (before Jan. 1) is good on the VA side next year (2008). If you go to MD, you'll have to supplement that by the additional amounts mentioned above. Not sure about any 'grandfathering' if you buy the $70 in this year for MD. 

Just thought you might like an update.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Didn't know I needed a delaware saltwater license to fish IRI. How much is that? Was planning on hitting AI from 7am to about 2-3 then tossing lures at IRI for another couple hours.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Get a National Park pass for $70. That way you can fish AI MD, AI VA (they honor it), and any other national parks.... Its good for a year from the date of purchase...


can also use a duck stamp if you have one 
or if you buy the pass in ai va its good in md and is from date of purchase, only 15, but wont operate the md auto gate


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TitusV said:


> Didn't know I needed a delaware saltwater license to fish IRI. How much is that? Was planning on hitting AI from 7am to about 2-3 then tossing lures at IRI for another couple hours.


I believe the DE license does not go into effect until Jan 1 2008 so for the rest of the month you are OK


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

you are correct doug 

http://www.fw.delaware.gov/Fisheries/Fishing+license+FAQs.htm


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for the good news Cyg.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*AI info*

If ypu get there before 5 you get a pass for night and its good for life and all you do from now on is sign the book thats in a little boothe outside the ranger station.I have a beach house there i fish there alot


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

This would be AI VA for all those readers out there!

BNA ... you have a camper down there or a house on the Island? Nice job snagging that piece of realty !!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Delaware beaches would get my vote ... and don't worry about ORVing ... there are many access points in Delaware where you park and walk on. For example, Gordon's Pond, 3Rs, Fenwick, Rehoboth ... there are at least a half dozen places with parking there or close by


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

*Report*

Skunked again  i can't seem to shake it. Thats three in a row. 

Arived at AI at 8am. Had lines in the water by around 930am. Used fresh bunker from harbour tackle. My first time there and the service was excellent! Fished until 2pm. It was freakin cold the whole time. Warmed up a bit around 1-2pm (up to maybe 35). I got one good bite which turned my spool (used a fish finder rig) about 15 times but no hook up. That was it. 

Turned north and headed to IRI to toss some lures. Caught the incoming tide from about 3 to 5 pm. Tossed 7" white BA, Pink 6" storm shads, 5" Martin Panthers, 3oz Rooster tail, caught nada. Did meet a local fishermen who shared some of his wisdom with me. Which is cool cause I want to learn as much as I can. I gave him my left over bunker which I didnt plan to use. He was telling me that he wasnt able to find fresh bunker up in DE. In response he gave me a rooster tail to use. Never used one before but it wasnt that hard.

Oh well, it was an adventure and I had fun. By the way ... did I say it was freakin cold!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear you didn't hook into anything but at least you got out there. One things for sure, it was cold as snot! This weekend's looking a whole lot better! :beer:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

The DE Surf permit is nice because it also gets you into other state parks, CHP and IRI with out paying the daily fee. Figure a few trips down and you made your money. It's $5 per day right? So it may be worth the hassle. Plus in Jan get the annual pass at AI MD. its nice if there is a line of cash customers to get in, you swipe and zoom on by. Think of it as ez pass and the bay bridge.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

are you guys sure plo is out? There catching 30's and 40's all day on the charter boats in the bay. I think if you have live bait or fresh bait youll catch some stripers at plo. Has anyone even went lately?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Catching fish from a boat is a very different beast than catching fish from shore  They catch a lot of tuna just a few miles offshore from the Outer Banks, but the surf guys don't catch any


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

uhhh. tuna vs. rockfish? cmon dude... seriously. Im pretty sure you will never catch a tuna from shore... unlike rockfish. Way to compre something totally different. Everytime I post here I get smartass' and people with horrible attitudes. 

I shall leave your almighty forum now. Glad other sites are not as tainted as this one.

PEACE


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> just a few miles


LOL! opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ilovetherock said:


> uhhh. tuna vs. rockfish? cmon dude... seriously. Im pretty sure you will never catch a tuna from shore... unlike rockfish. Way to compre something totally different. Everytime I post here I get smartass' and people with horrible attitudes.
> 
> I shall leave your almighty forum now. Glad other sites are not as tainted as this one.
> 
> PEACE




Maybe you confuse friendly teasing for smarta$$ and horrible attitudes but most people on here do not possess horrible attitudes ... unless they have had a bad skunk day ... ain't that right AK 

The stripers are all over the bay so go down and fish PLO for them, they are there so go get them. I don't think you need anybodies permission or encouragement. The best thing to do is go down there and catch a big one and post it up and then LAUGH your heart out at people telling you not fish there. It is the best revenge. 

The tuna comparison was probably not the best one BUT fishing out in the channels is different than from shore.

Best of luck! If you can find black salties live line them if not I would put some cut bait out and maybe even toss out some live minnows 

Just Stay warm. Only 5 days left.

Personally ... I may sneak down to my local boat ramp on Sat (the 15th) and soak some bait for a few hours as well.

Most people have their eyes facing the Ocean at this time of year.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

np. good thought with the salty's. i had already had that idea in mind. anderson minnow farms ships them to your door on tues. and fri., costs about 80 bucks for 75 5" ones. i dont fish plo, but i have a private spot near there that would produce the same fish likely. 

ps. anyone can tell that was a response with an attitude. even made sure he put the "rolling eyes" smiley in! 

no harm taken, seen it a lot here.... i gotta tell you, it really sucks when you see you get a response then find out its an a-hole with some bs remark that makes no sense and is just to pick at you. maybe its my screenname. oh well!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Maybe you confuse friendly teasing for smarta$$ and horrible attitudes but most people on here do not possess horrible attitudes ... unless they have had a bad skunk day ... ain't that right AK


That's right, cyg. And with the weekend I just had, I think I'm rather entitled to be a little bit schnarky today. 



ilovetherock said:


> no harm taken, seen it a lot here.... i gotta tell you, it really sucks when you see you get a response then find out its an a-hole with some bs remark that makes no sense and is just to pick at you. maybe its my screenname. oh well!


ilovetherock, perhaps the tuna vs rockfish comparison isn't so valid. Or _perhaps_ it is. While it is possible to catch tuna (and sailfish and king mackeral and amberjack) from a pier, it is much more likely to catch one from a boat. In that light, a positive report from a boat cannot be extrapolated to shorebound fisherman. A boat fisherman can pick water depth, water temp, sun angle, wind direction (relative to the platform), line angle, net movement speed and a whole host of other variables not able to be affected by a shorebound fisherman. When a boater reports that they are catching rockfish in 40' of water, trolling 16oz mojos and umbrellas at 4kts facing east trolling over the channel in 51 degree water with the wind astern, that isn't exactly pertinent information for the average P&Ser fishing at PLO, where the average water temp is usually nearer the ambient air temp than the water in the channel where the temps are more consistent, and where the water depth is usually much less than keeper rocks would like. Apples and oranges comparison. And I can tell you that PLO can be absolutely dead fishing from shore, and incredibly productive when in a boat just a few hundred yards offshore. My point was very simple: Chesapeake Bay boaters' fishing reports are anecdotal at best and misleading at worst for extrapolating information to apply to Chesapeake Bay shore fisherman.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's right, cyg. And with the weekend I just had, I think I'm rather entitled to be a little bit schnarky today.
> 
> 
> ilovetherock, perhaps the tuna vs rockfish comparison isn't so valid. Or _perhaps_ it is. While it is possible to catch tuna (and sailfish and king mackeral and amberjack) from a pier, it is much more likely to catch one from a boat. In that light, a positive report from a boat cannot be extrapolated to shorebound fisherman. A boat fisherman can pick water depth, water temp, sun angle, wind direction (relative to the platform), line angle, net movement speed and a whole host of other variables not able to be affected by a shorebound fisherman. When a boater reports that they are catching rockfish in 40' of water, trolling 16oz mojos and umbrellas at 4kts facing east trolling over the channel in 51 degree water with the wind astern, that isn't exactly pertinent information for the average P&Ser fishing at PLO, where the average water temp is usually nearer the ambient air temp than the water in the channel where the temps are more consistent, and where the water depth is usually much less than keeper rocks would like. Apples and oranges comparison. And I can tell you that PLO can be absolutely dead fishing from shore, and incredibly productive when in a boat just a few hundred yards offshore. My point was very simple: Chesapeake Bay boaters' fishing reports are anecdotal at best and misleading at worst for extrapolating information to apply to Chesapeake Bay shore fisherman.




i love throwing salt on open cuts mmmmmmmmmm 


Listen to AK you might learn something


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's right, cyg. And with the weekend I just had, I think I'm rather entitled to be a little bit schnarky today.
> 
> 
> ilovetherock, perhaps the tuna vs rockfish comparison isn't so valid. Or _perhaps_ it is. While it is possible to catch tuna (and sailfish and king mackeral and amberjack) from a pier, it is much more likely to catch one from a boat. In that light, a positive report from a boat cannot be extrapolated to shorebound fisherman. A boat fisherman can pick water depth, water temp, sun angle, wind direction (relative to the platform), line angle, net movement speed and a whole host of other variables not able to be affected by a shorebound fisherman. When a boater reports that they are catching rockfish in 40' of water, trolling 16oz mojos and umbrellas at 4kts facing east trolling over the channel in 51 degree water with the wind astern, that isn't exactly pertinent information for the average P&Ser fishing at PLO, where the average water temp is usually nearer the ambient air temp than the water in the channel where the temps are more consistent, and where the water depth is usually much less than keeper rocks would like. Apples and oranges comparison. And I can tell you that PLO can be absolutely dead fishing from shore, and incredibly productive when in a boat just a few hundred yards offshore. My point was very simple: Chesapeake Bay boaters' fishing reports are anecdotal at best and misleading at worst for extrapolating information to apply to Chesapeake Bay shore fisherman.


Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah..... What on earth are you talking about. Give it up!   

Don't worry Ilovetherock. AK's a good kid and means well. Just isn't making much sense today. But, he's got some knowledge up in that noggin of his, so we like to let him visit the MD/DE board, once in a while.  

Go easy on him. OK, now back to our regularly scheduled programming. opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Kid? Hey, I'm old enough to be your younger friend's mother's brother's son's older brother's friend's cousin's daughter's oldest niece's boyfriend's father in law's nephew...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Kid? Hey, I'm old enough to be your younger friend's mother's brother's son's older brother's friend's cousin's daughter's oldest niece's boyfriend's father in law's nephew...


so, what you saying? you are from west virginia and fishbait is old as dirt?


----------

